# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Pillow or No Pillow?

## Marm

Are there any benefits of sleeping without a pillow?

----------


## Arch

Maybe a straighter posture, but if you don't like sleeping on your back like me then it's pretty useful having one.

----------


## OctoberWind

I do know that pillows allow for easier breathing. Also just the comfort factor is a biggie for me

----------


## tommo

On your back, your neck is in it's full resting position without a pillow.
On your side, I think a pillow is a lot better.  But I just use a t-shirt now, lol
Just bunch it up, coz pillows restrict my breathing too much coz they cover my nose a bit.

----------


## L33tsaber

I tend to have to use several, since I sleep on my side.  Two under my head (if they weren't so flat I'd just use one), one under my hip, and one between my knees.  The latter two are because I'm so bony that any uncushioned contact points tend to hurt.

----------


## ooflendoodle

three pillows

----------


## Marm

Fuck it, I've decided to go for comfort over posture. Pillow it is then.

----------


## CarloC

I don't know you, but I can't sleep without a pillow.
Pillows are awesome, dude. Keep them

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

> Maybe a straighter posture, but if you don't like sleeping on your back like me then it's pretty useful having one.



Wait, so you dont sleep on your back?

I want to sleep on my back but its impossible!!!

----------


## Marm

Hey all. Just wanted to say hi to all my pillow fans.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Fuck it, I've decided to go for comfort over posture. Pillow it is then.



 Pillows are good for posture! On back: one to support head, one to support knees. On side, two to support head, one between the knees. On front, one to support head, one to support hips.

----------


## melanieb

Hell with pillows, use people!

<<<sadly uses a pillow, though when very, very, very tired, no pillow is necessary.

----------


## ty4TheAdventure

I use 7 pillows (2 are small throw pillows). x_x

Overkill? Definitely. Hahaha. Love the comfort though.

----------


## Ctharlhie

Now THAT is probably sacrificing posture for comfort.

----------


## Taffy

I actually tend to sleep on my stomach with my head to the side. Which hurts when I wake up sometimes. All other times I'm on my side. So pillows benefit me I guess.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> I actually tend to sleep on my stomach with my head to the side. Which hurts when I wake up sometimes. All other times I'm on my side. So pillows benefit me I guess.



I can't see how you could sleep prone without your head turned, the pillow suffocates you if you don't 0_o

----------


## Taffy

> I can't see how you could sleep prone without your head turned, the pillow suffocates you if you don't 0_o



Yeah, I guess I didn't need to clarify that. Oh well.

----------


## kevojy

Hmm, I'm glad you asked this, I've been thinking about it for years lol. See, there are some nights where I just cannot sleep. Nothing seems to work, I feel tired, but I just can't seem to get there. And then just like magic, I move my head off the pillow and in seconds I'm sleeping. wtf. Other nights, I try to sleep off my pillow and I just can't get comfortable that way. I think I sleep mostly on my back, but I wake up on my side quite a bit so I actually have no idea  :tongue2:

----------


## tommo

> Wait, so you dont sleep on your back?
> 
> I want to sleep on my back but its impossible!!!



I used to be able to sleep on my back so easily.  But for some reason I just can't now.
HI still comes really quickly compared with other positions, but as soon as it does, I wake up.
So frustrating.

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

> I used to be able to sleep on my back so easily.  But for some reason I just can't now.
> HI still comes really quickly compared with other positions, but as soon as it does, I wake up.
> So frustrating.



I know how you feel -_- I've managed it couple times when im super tired, i'd have one pillow under my knees, one under my head, and one on top my stomach/chest with my arms wrapped around it, SO comfy.

----------


## Mancon

Pillows just allow me to sleep more comfortably which gets me into a deeper sleep. Pillows for life <3

----------


## JoeyBelgier

I sleep with 3 pillows, tend to put one between my knees when I'm on my side so my bones don't poke eachother x.x

Not that it really matters, I've slept on the floor in a train, in a trunk, on the street, on a barchair, etc, before. As long as I'm tired enough, I can sleep in any position, at any location  :tongue2:

----------


## Mancon

Sleeping with pillows on places other than your head sounds really comfortable actually xD. Will have to try it tonight  ::D:

----------


## Dark_Merlin

There was a great diagram I saw a while ago which went through the most common sleeping positions and the right thickness of pillow that you should use with each position, but the most I could find is this article from 'DoctorOz' here: Proper Pillow Placement for Any Sleeping Position

----------


## Carrot

If there's no pillow, I'll start sleeping on my arm. That's worse I guess since I wake up with my whole arm numb.

----------


## Freda

Pillows, eh?
Now i get an urge to stop using pillows for the sake of not being mainstream  ::D: 
Childish i guess.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Pillows, eh?
> Now i get an urge to stop using pillows for the sake of not being mainstream 
> Childish i guess.



Sleep hipster.

----------


## Freda

> Sleep hipster.



Excactly  ::D:

----------


## Dreamer95

Remember to tell us how that goes, lol.

----------


## Freda

> Remember to tell us how that goes, lol.



It was uncomfortable so i gave up pretty much right away  ::D:

----------


## AjWasHere

I tend to sleep in a weird position with my head sideways and my legs straight and everything in between confused, or I sleep on my side. In both cases I use one pillow under my head. I've known lots of people who use one between their knees when they sleep on their side.

----------


## reshmita

Yes sleep without a pillow always.

----------


## NewZealand

Without a pillow all i feel are springs (my mattress is dreadful!) so i use a single memory foam pillow.

----------


## littlezoe

I have 2 big pillows and a small one in the middle... but these pillows are so bad that they get flat really fast once i put my head on them... they are not really comfortable most of the time  :Sad: 

But i couldn't sleep without one.

----------


## Caenis

Usually I sleep on my side with three pillows: one for my head, one between my legs/knees, and one to hug.  When I am tempted to sleep on my stomach I use no pillows, just my arm or hand.

----------


## hassman789

Until now I had no idea people slept without pillows... ::D:  I use 2 big pillows.

----------


## Phion

One pillow.

----------


## Milotic

Two pillows and a little one.

----------


## Warheit

Pillows -- barbed wire pillows.

----------


## reyfran

my great grandmother prefer no pillow to pillow. she is really old and healthy btw (dont know if this is related).

----------

